# Just For Kimbo



## Rotten_Bunny (23/1/15)

@kimbo[/USER] i saw a day or two ago on one of the threads that you would love one of your own, so i took the liberty.
although its not a hard copy, i give this to you with only the best of intentions,

Thanks for being you buddy,

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (24/1/15)

WoW, thank you @Rotten_Bunny i love it 

Can i ask a favor please?

Can you turn it 45 degrees please, so that it would fit nice. The program i use distorts it big time and this i like to much to have it distorted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (24/1/15)

@Rotten_Bunny i see i can do it with paint.net 

looks very good thank you


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

so glad you've upgraded from that horrid fairy


----------



## kimbo (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> so glad you've upgraded from that horrid fairy


 OI i love Gary, but my new avatar looks very nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (24/1/15)

are you Gary by any chance?


----------



## kimbo (24/1/15)

Sprint said:


> are you Gary by any chance?


 No i am kimbo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

@kimbo if your looking for photo edit software like photo shop that wont cost you a fortune, look at a program called Gimp. Its esantially Photo shop but its open source, so it falls under the "Awesome Free Software" terms.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (24/1/15)

Now thats a "KIMBO" avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (24/1/15)

johan said:


> Now thats a "KIMBO" avatar


 Thank you @johan i love it as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (24/1/15)

kimbo said:


> WoW, thank you @Rotten_Bunny i love it
> 
> Can i ask a favor please?
> 
> Can you turn it 45 degrees please, so that it would fit nice. The program i use distorts it big time and this i like to much to have it distorted


You are most welcome Kimbo, glad you like it.

Answering rather late but good to see you came right with it 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

I just cannot put this down...

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I just cannot put this down...
> 
> View attachment 20021​





Wrong thread? Or do you intend to give that to @kimbo 

PS: I don't blame you...it looks amazing


----------



## kimbo (24/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Wrong thread? Or do you intend to give that to @kimbo
> 
> PS: I don't blame you...it looks amazing



If you look really careful you can see my name on it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (24/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I just cannot put this down...
> 
> View attachment 20021​


Troll !  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

kimbo said:


> If you look really careful you can see my name on it



I think you're right...I see it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (24/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I think you're right...I see it
> 
> View attachment 20038


Hahahahaha epic WIN !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

How the hell did that end up here. It was suppose to go to the whats in your hand thread. stupid touch pad...

Suppose its to late to delete it now right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/1/15)

Arthster said:


> How the hell did that end up here. It was suppose to go to the whats in your hand thread. stupid touch pad...
> 
> Suppose its to late to delete it now right?


----------

